# High quality subwoofer



## whubbard (Oct 31, 2007)

So I'm putting a little twist on the whole "whats the best subwoofer" question. I'm looking for a subwoofer that's going into an apartment, and for that reason I'm not looking for a 15" subwoofer that is going to make the wall shake. What I would like however is a subwoofer that has great range, response, and sound quality. If all this is going to be found in a sub that can also give me 150dBs at 20Hz, so be it; but high dBs is not a criteria for me. Price wise I'm look at around $600 or below, but you'll make me even happier if it's below $450. I won't go above $675 unless highly convinced.

The subwoofers I've considered so far are:

SVS SB12-NSD
HSU VTF-2 MK3
Polk DSWpro 550 or 660

All thoughts, comments and suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I recently installed an Emotiva Ultra Sub 12 and it had outstanding performance for $430. It is a sealed sub however so the bass is much tighter and may not be as impactful as a ported unit.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Having the SB12-NSD in my own HT, I can't say enough about the clarity of the sound. It is also, quite a thumper! Have fun. Dennis


----------



## whubbard (Oct 31, 2007)

Dale,
Thanks for pointing out the Emotiva, I'll have to do some research on it.

Dennis,
I appreciate the vote of confidence for the SVS.
Also, mind I ask the size of your room?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Not a problem, I also think that the SVS is solid choice as is the HSU. You may want to look into elemental designs as well.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

My HT room is 11' X 15' with vaulted ceiling. I plan to either get 4 SB-12's, or 2 SB-13 PLUS's in the future. I would also highly recommend the Audyssey AS-EQ1 for sub equalization. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## whubbard (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks Dennis.

4 SB12s! So you're really going for the *thump*?
Wouldn't using a ported sub in that case be better or are you really that pleased with the sealed subs for SVS?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

having had the old dual 12" ported SVS sub, I think that the cleanness of the bass is more to my liking. Dennis


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I recommend a pair of Rythmik FV12s. Get two in order get flatter frequency response and more consistent, tight sound.


----------



## RodK (Mar 30, 2011)

whubbard said:


> Price wise I'm look at around $600 or below, but you'll make me even happier if it's below $450. I won't go above $675 unless highly convinced.





GranteedEV said:


> I recommend a pair of Rythmik FV12s. Get two in order get flatter frequency response and more consistent, tight sound.


Where can I get 2 Rythmik FV12's for $600 ??:dontknow:


----------

